# Lady gaga is a hemaphrodite



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

She'll show you more then a poker face !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m an old bugger and only vaguely heard of her?

was that i d1ck i saw lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Apprently so...

she made this tune which seeps into your sould and just plain wont **** off, annoyingly catchey!

Dailymotion - Lady Gaga - Poker Face [Official Music Video] *With Lyrics* - a Music video


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

She's another waste of space, I heard her squak on Jonathen Ross one night, God it was awful!

Lady GaGa, Lilly Allen, Jonathen Ross, The Pet Shop Boys, Gordon Brown and me performing magic tricks with a flame thrower and some super unleaded, that show would be smokin!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Did she talk about her badingdong?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No, she tried to be all arty and weird, she's just trying to grab attention almost like Madonna did 25 years ago but we've seen it all before.

She's not even that good looking, she keeps rattling on about being bi and thinking thats going to get bi birds and teenage boys thinking she's the business.

I've dumped hotter.


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

She's just awful live. I too saw the jonathon ross performence and i was close to turning it off. Only reason i kept it on was so i could say how awful the WHOLE performence was to anybody who cared to listen....


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Really doesnt suprise me, she is a crap singer too.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

no really what was that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> No, she tried to be all arty and weird, she's just trying to grab attention almost like Madonna did 25 years ago but we've seen it all before.
> 
> She's not even that good looking, she keeps rattling on about being bi and thinking thats going to get bi birds and teenage boys thinking she's the business.
> 
> I've dumped hotter.


not a fan then?

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

my opinion, i think its a publicity stunt that has worked if you watch while she is still sat on the bike she draws attention to that area, and she knows full well people will look when she steps off the bike knowing they will catch a look of her knickers (probably in the hope she isnt wearing any!) so i think she might have padded herself out before stepping on stage

xx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

she aint a hermaphrodite! lol

it was a trick of the light and she wasnt wearing any knickers..

otherwise where would she be hiding her package while wearing all the scanty tight clothes shes known to wear...

and i think she is a good singer...shes weird and dresses like a fruitcake but has a good voice..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not live Av, she's rank.

If she's a bird (which I think she is) she should lay off the cyp, it'll keep her clit from getting any more like a winky and stop her voice getting deeperand making her a worse singer.

She's an attention grabbing trout.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

try squeezing a **** onto these outfits...and the second one apparently shows off her tampon string...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> Not live Av, she's rank.
> 
> If she's a bird (which I think she is) she should lay off the cyp, it'll keep her clit from getting any more like a winky and stop her voice getting deeperand making her a worse singer.
> 
> She's an attention grabbing trout.


yes agree she loves the attention and goes a bit too far but she can still sing..i heard her live on a tv show and she did just as good as many artists...

on that video..when i saw her eyes..she certainly looked oot her tits...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> Not live Av, she's rank.
> 
> If she's a bird (which I think she is) she should lay off the cyp, it'll keep her clit from getting any more like a winky and stop her voice getting deeperand making her a worse singer.
> 
> She's an attention grabbing trout.


and nothing wrong with a slightly enlarged clit...it lets you lot find it easier lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol indeed av!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lady gaga aka the big bad hemaphroditey

not aphrodite unfortunately lol....


----------

